# Wrong Fence!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That was cute!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Super cute.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

sooo cute


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

omg that was awesome


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL!

the rider rode that very well. He looked as if he was thinking "What the? Oh well, lets keep going"

That is too funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aww bless him!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

AWWW!! that was sooo cute!!

a pony at the barn did that once, but she didnt want to ride over a mud puddle so she jumped over it :roll: haha! she didnt want to get her pretty hooves all dirty


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

haha invisible fences are the toughest to jump! ;-)


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

:shock::lol:

Thats really cute!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats adorablee


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Poor thing. Wonder what it is he saw there.


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

That was cute!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Bahaha, that is something Kai would do. So funny.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

hehe...thats funny....the horse "OMG am i supposed to jump the palm tree?? oh well, i'll do it anyways!" the rider "why did you just do that?? silly. well. c'mon!"


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

thats so funny  lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

lol too funny. Isn't that off course??


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

the link doesnt work for me. :/


----------

